# Pet peeves and REALLY annoying observations.



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

I honestly don't expect to get many postings on this, but what the hey!  As one of the few 'over sixty' authors on KB, I figure why not give it a shot, right?  Give myself (and others, young or old) the opportunity to do a little harmless personal venting on ANY subject and see if others agree or not.  And let's face it, there are a ton of things in life that are totally inexplicable -- or just flat-out annoying!  I'll start the ball rolling with just a few examples that are high on my list.  1) Why is it I can no longer grow hair on the top of my head, yet now have them sprouting literally overnight out on the bridge of my nose, middle of my forehead, ear lobs, etc., all pretty much 'where no hair has gone before.'  It's like the little beggars are lost or totally confused!  2) Also is it just me, but I'm getting sick and tired of hearing youngsters responding to parents and adults with the now classic 'whatever . . .'  3)  And why is it that EVERY family has at least one member who cannot be on time for ANYTHING?  EVER! And I'm talking funerals, weddings, etc.  We all know they can tell time!  So what's the deal?


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Daniel Leston said:


> 1) Why is it I can no longer grow hair on the top of my head, yet now have them sprouting literally overnight out on the bridge of my nose, middle of my forehead, ear lobs, etc., all pretty much 'where no hair has gone before.' It's like the little beggars are lost or totally confused!


I was just saying this to my brother. He's 35 and i noticed he's getting a beer belly, so i told him. I informed him that after 35 it seems all men get hairier everywhere but their heads and the middle age spread appears around the belly. He doesnt love me so much now, not that he did 

But i have so many pet peeves. This is a good thread! You mention kids saying "whatever" to their parents. My mother does that to us! I tell her to stop been a teenager 

A pet peeve of mine is female "singers" nowadays, why do they have to practically strip naked to sell records? 
Why do people in posh cars think they own the road?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

> 1) Why is it I can no longer grow hair on the top of my head, yet now have them sprouting literally overnight out on the bridge of my nose, middle of my forehead, ear lobs, etc., all pretty much 'where no hair has gone before.' It's like the little beggars are lost or totally confused!


This one cracked me up. My husband is having this problem as well; I'm lucky my kids don't say "Whatever". I think that's parenting related.

My pet peeve... Tailgaters. I want a bumper sticker that says _I break for tailgaters_


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

The best sign to have on the back of car reads "If you can read this, you're too damn close!"


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I get very annoyed when you're driving along and there's a sign warning that one lane is closed, and there's some jerk driving all the way to the end, passing everybody else. Then he sneaks in at the head of the line. Burns me up.

Joyce


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

You are NOT alone!!!!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

cc84 said:


> A pet peeve of mine is female "singers" nowadays, why do they have to practically strip naked to sell records?


This bugs me too, it's like they all have to outdo each other too. Thankfully it isn't required to sell books or KB would be very different.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I slow down when people are driving too close behind me. I'm a stickler for staying to the speed limit, if it's 40, i'm not going past it and that winds people up but i dont care. My driving instructor always told me "it would be naughty to go over 40!" or "it would be dirty to go over 30" and his voice stays with me unfortunately  

lol farrelclaire how true! That thought is going to stay with me now lol


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

cc84 said:


> That thought is going to stay with me now lol


I am _so _ sorry.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm 36, and I too am having the hair problem. My brother, who is only 3 years younger than me, has a full head of hair that rivals any actor you could name.  Plus having a "beer" belly when I don't drink anything but Coke and Tea is annoying. I can walk, exercise, or whatever and not lose any weight.

I have to drive I-35 here in D/FW for only 15 miles, so I leave with plenty of time to get where I'm going, and I go 60-65. I have people passing me like I'm sitting still, then I have those morons who will sit on my bumper for miles, even when I slow down to 50. You may want to get into a wreck, but, I sure don't! Go 80, ruin your engine, and then I can see it abandoned on the side of the road while my 7 year old car is still running perfectly. And what another poster said about those who can see the lane being moved into the next, but wait until the very end to merge with traffic.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> I am _so _ sorry.


Let me throw another peeve into the mix. What the blazes has happened to corn on the cob? Up to 20 years ago the kernels were LARGE, a DEEP golden yellow that was positively mouth-watering. Now the kernels are small, an insipid pale yellow! It all looks like 'field corn' picked way too early! Oh, everyone I ask about this says, 'Yeh, but these modern strains are SO much sweeter than the old days.' Noooo! In my humble opinion the scientists have genetically altered REAL corn out of existence . . .


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

(*waves to uncle Dan) 

I hate slalom drivers. You know the ones that weave in and out of traffic at warp factor 6. 

Also, why oh why is it so difficult to mention that we are low on toilet paper somewhere before the last sheet is used.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I get very annoyed when you're driving along and there's a sign warning that one lane is closed, and there's some jerk driving all the way to the end, passing everybody else. Then he sneaks in at the head of the line. Burns me up.
> 
> Joyce


Except that. . . .if the lane is closing some distance ahead, it is most efficient to use all lanes available as long as they are available and then take turns at the merge point. In some places I've seen signs asking motorists to do this and it works much better than artificially squeezing the lanes from 2 to 1 a quarter mile before you have to.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Worse is when the road splits two ways and one way is much more popular than the other and backs up, so people drive as far as they can in the fast lane then ignore the double white line that says "Hey, you, do not cross."  It also annoys me that people do not understand how to use turn signals, they either don't use them at all, use them way too early, or use them after braking to make the turn.  The point of the bloody things is to warn people you will be breaking, if you do it too soon before or after then it's pointless.  Oh, and I also hate when people don't understand how to drive on the interstate... left lane is for passing, right lane is for driving, yet you get people poking around in the left lane pacing the people in the right and it's impossible to pass either of them.  And people need to learn to zipper merge!  Okay, I'm done... for now.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

...and....GET OFF OF MY LAWN!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

sandypeach said:


> ...and....GET OFF OF MY LAWN!


I'll agree on this one...I bought this land not your parents so stay off! I hope this isn' just a Georgia thing!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I want a bumper sticker that says I break for tailgaters


Me too!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

People who block the shopping aisles with their cart. They could pull to one side or the other, but, no, they park right in the middle and talk on their cell phones. Then they act annoyed when you say excuse me and ask if you can get by.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> People who block the shopping aisles with their cart. They could pull to one side or the other, but, no, they park right in the middle and talk on their cell phones. Then they act annoyed when you say excuse me and ask if you can get by.


I think they are related to the same people that are surprised when they have to PAY for their groceries. You've seen them. They just stand there while the cashier is ringing up their groceries and then tell them how much they owe. They then looked surprised and have to start digging through their purses/wallets/pockets for their cash/checkbook/credit card.

Really? Every other time you've come here they've been free?


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh, right on!!!  I wish I had a dollar for every time I stood waiting behind one of these people


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

how about your local radio station playing 24 hr Christmas music starting the day after Halloween?  I haven't even had time to enjoy Thanksgiving yet.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Or the guy that goes to In'N'Out and finally gets to the front of the line and has no clue what he wants to order... For Gods sake there are only 3 things to choose from and the menu has not changed since the franchise opened... just order a number 1 buddy and move on.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

The driving and, especially, the grocery store ones get me.

I have one to add that's a bit odd. It's something on TV: Fake drinking. Not drinking alcohol, but any liquid. It could be a newly opened soda or a cup of coffee. Why do great actors who can make me laugh and cry not convincingly drink something! The cups/cans are so painfully obviously empty. 

I know it's weird, but watch your favorite shows and see how the "drink".


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I get mad at people who walk slowly and in the middle of the sidewalk - blocking you from passing them on either side.  MOVE!!!!  And then there's the couples or groups who line up and take up the entire sidewalk as they walk and chat.  MOVE!!!!  And then there's the people who text while walking - thus slowing down everyone behind them on the sidewalk.  MOOOOOOOOOOVE!!!!!!!!!  Okay, I'm a New Yorker and I have places to go.  If you can't keep up - MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Monique said:


> I have one to add that's a bit odd. It's something on TV: Fake drinking. Not drinking alcohol, but any liquid. It could be a newly opened soda or a cup of coffee. Why do great actors who can make me laugh and cry not convincingly drink something! The cups/cans are so painfully obviously empty.
> 
> I know it's weird, but watch your favorite shows and see how the "drink".


I totally get this one. They always tilt the cup too far back when they get a new coffee or whatever. And I hate when they pick up or put down the cup and it's so obviously empty because of how carelessly they picked it up or because of the sound it makes when they set it down on the counter/desk and how light it is. Oh, and if there is something in them, they'll pretend sip.
This mainly annoys me because it will actually take me out of the story.

One driving annoyance for me is when I'm driving on the access road, and the car behind me will speed up to get in front of me and then quickly brake to turn right into a parking lot or street or whatever. Seriously? Not only did you feel I was too slow of a driver (which I'm definitely not) but you also wanted to irritate me as well by forcing me to slow to 10mph immediately after you passed me so you could turn? Ugh.

ETA: One more.  I really don't like when someone is driving in front of me and then suddenly decides their windshield needs cleaning. They end up spraying the stuff all over my windshield. I don't clean mine while driving even after that happens because I don't want to irritate the people behind me. Although, I will admit one time I got in front of the driver who did that to me and then cleaned my windshield.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

DYB said:


> I get mad at people who walk slowly and in the middle of the sidewalk - blocking you from passing them on either side. MOVE!!!! And then there's the couples or groups who line up and take up the entire sidewalk as they walk and chat. MOVE!!!! And then there's the people who text while walking - thus slowing down everyone behind them on the sidewalk. MOOOOOOOOOOVE!!!!!!!!! Okay, I'm a New Yorker and I have places to go. If you can't keep up - MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree. Also, the people who walk in front of me who suddenly STOP, and the people who are coming toward me who would walk into me if I didn't get out of their way.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

> And why is it that EVERY family has at least one member who cannot be on time for ANYTHING? EVER! And I'm talking funerals, weddings, etc. We all know they can tell time! So what's the deal?


This one infuriates me... I have a sister in law like this. If you want her somewhere at 10am, you tell her it starts at 9:30 and she'll _still_ be late! If you question her why she's late, she'll say something like " I had to stop and pick up a script" or "I had to mop the kitchen floor" She actually gets annoyed and indicates that you're the one with the problem. Which I suppose is true, it doesn't bother her in the slightest. Not only does it show a lack of forward planning, it shows a complete lack of respect for other people.

I can't stand it when I'm window shopping or just wandering through the mall and people walk so close behind me I can practically hear them breathing. I just know if I stop dead, they're going to walk right into me. Whatever happened to personal space?

The safe braking distance between me and the car in front seems to be an open invitation for drivers to indicate at the last second, squeeze in and then brake because they're too close to the car in front.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going. Okay, I have another pet peeve.

Why is it whenever you watch a crime drama on TV, as soon as the cops spot the perp somewhere, instead of quietly walking up to him to arrest him, they yell out and start chasing him? The guy had no idea they'd spotted him and would'nt have run if they didn't yell and chase after him. I know it's written that way to provide a little excitement and action, but it sure as heck isn't realistic.

Another TV quirk is when someone on a show has a baby, but after his much-heralded arrival you never see the little guy again. Parents are never seen interacting with the kid and he's hardly ever mentioned. My kids were never that invisible.

Okay, those are my TV gripes.

Joyce


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My pet peeve hits me in the face 8 times a week.. My drive to/from college is 45 minutes, and invariably there are 3 types of people on the road. Me- I drive the speed limit, maybe 1 MPH above.. using CRUISE CONTROL! Then there are the numerous drivers that come screaming up behind me on a one lane road ride my bumper for a bit, drop back 1/4 mile, zoom back up, ride my bumper for a longer time, drop back... rinse repeat. And the third group of people, the ones who drive anywhere from the speed limit to 20 MPH below the speed limit causing long lines of cars to back up behind them, and none of these other people have heard of cruise control even though it is (I'm pretty sure) fairly standard on cars produced in the last 10 years. (the days I feel like speeding are the days I swear 10 cops are on that road, but the days I am content to drive the limit and everyone else is a maniac-99.99% of the time, none... I got 2 speeding tickets on that road last year, so now I do the limit.)


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> My pet peeve hits me in the face 8 times a week.. My drive to/from college is 45 minutes, and invariably there are 3 types of people on the road. Me- I drive the speed limit, maybe 1 MPH above.. using CRUISE CONTROL! Then there are the numerous drivers that come screaming up behind me on a one lane road ride my bumper for a bit, drop back 1/4 mile, zoom back up, ride my bumper for a longer time, drop back... rinse repeat. And the third group of people, the ones who drive anywhere from the speed limit to 20 MPH below the speed limit causing long lines of cars to back up behind them, and none of these other people have heard of cruise control even though it is (I'm pretty sure) fairly standard on cars produced in the last 10 years. (the days I feel like speeding are the days I swear 10 cops are on that road, but the days I am content to drive the limit and everyone else is a maniac-99.99% of the time, none... I got 2 speeding tickets on that road last year, so now I do the limit.)


I deal with this sort of thing all the time. I either a.) have someone riding my bumper even though I'm doing 10 miles over the speed limit or b.) am stuck behind someone talking on their cell phone, which makes people drive slower for some reason.

Two weeks ago I was merging onto the freeway, stuck behind a car doing 35mph on the ramp! (Normally people do at least 60 on the ramp.) When I passed the car, the driver was talking away on a cell phone, not caring that they had 20 cars backed up behind them.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The part about the slow drivers that kills me the worst is, IF you manage to find a place to pass them (and on this particular road there's really only 3 places) they will speed up as you start to pass them just to be an @$$. (or there will be oncoming traffic.)


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

These days my pet peeve is people who park in handicapped parking places and don't have handicapped hangers for their mirrors. I went up to a craft fair at our local school and took the trouble to check every car I walked past that was parked in a handicapped space and NOT ONE had anything to indicate the drivers were handicapped.

Now, having said that, my local grocery store is to be commended for putting fliers on the windshield of the cars of people who do this. Admittedly this a mild warning in the form of "We notice you forgot your handicapped hanger..." followed by a reminder that the fine for this has recently doubled.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Guilty of saying whatever to my mother....there is a story behind this.  It's actually a recent thing. I work a morning/early afternoon shift. Mom works nights. I don't see her all week. She is convinced I don't study cuz she isn't seeing it, since I spend my weekend mainly hanging  with my friend. Hanging out being sitting back-to-back in her couch on our laptops or kindles with the tv on. I revise notes while she surfs the net. Unable to convince mother otherwise I jus walked away (dad signaling me in the background to let it go) saying whatever.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Totally agree about those who are ALWAYS late - I don't even wear a watch yet I can get there on time.  I think it's a form of control.

Huge pet peeve of mine though is why is it that some people simply cannot put their rubbish in the trash?  I swear every parking lot, side of the road, supermarket, everywhere looks like a tip because people simply WILL NOT put their [email protected] rubbish in the bin - I hate that


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going. Okay, I have another pet peeve.
> 
> Why is it whenever you watch a crime drama on TV, as soon as the cops spot the perp somewhere, instead of quietly walking up to him to arrest him, they yell out and start chasing him? The guy had no idea they'd spotted him and would'nt have run if they didn't yell and chase after him. I know it's written that way to provide a little excitement and action, but it sure as heck isn't realistic.
> 
> ...


Yes! you just know they are going to shout at the perp and make em run, why?! lol, Make life easier for yourself and just go over quietly. And it's not just babies you dont see, when the kids are older they always get sent to their room to play, i dont know any kids who spend that amount of time in their room lol.

I also agree with the drinking on tv, you can absolutely tell the cups are empty, or they will have just made coffee and take the cups to the table, but if the cups were full, they wouldnt be leaning them sideways 

And the cops not been round when other people break the rules. They were around when i apparantly ran a red light (i still think it was amber!) but i've seen countless people do it since, they dont get pulled over.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to agree with the lateness peeve.

Had a fantasy football draft, dude was two hours late.  He knows he's holding up seven other people, and does it every year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We had a friend in college who was always late. . .we'd set the time a half hour early but she'd still be late.  One time we just left without her.  She was pretty annoyed, but she wasn't late again. . . . . .


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Why is it whenever you watch a crime drama on TV, as soon as the cops spot the perp somewhere, instead of quietly walking up to him to arrest him, they yell out and start chasing him? The guy had no idea they'd spotted him and would'nt have run if they didn't yell and chase after him. I know it's written that way to provide a little excitement and action, but it sure as heck isn't realistic.


I'm with you there. Another stupid thing is when they have a women running to get away from someone/something she ALWAYS falls down!  I turn the channel when I see that.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

One of mine is those people who've graduated from the 'Buddy System school of driving'.. They are incapable of driving without a buddy and regardless of what speed you drive or how often you change your speed, they hang in your blind spot playing 'wing man'.  Hey buddy, I am not a spastic driver who needs your undying support and trust me, the Red Baron is not tucked behind the next overpass... I simply NEED THAT LANE!!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We had a friend in college who was always late. . .we'd set the time a half hour early but she'd still be late. One time we just left without her. She was pretty annoyed, but she wasn't late again. . . . . .


 Ha!
As a teenager, I learned in the same way that when I was meeting my father in town to be on time or he left without me! Only took one lesson!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Oogie Pringle said:


> I think they are related to the same people that are surprised when they have to PAY for their groceries. You've seen them. They just stand there while the cashier is ringing up their groceries and then tell them how much they owe. They then looked surprised and have to start digging through their purses/wallets/pockets for their cash/checkbook/credit card.
> 
> Really? Every other time you've come here they've been free?


Oooo, this is mine. People who don't get out their method of payment until the checker is asking for the money and only then they pull out their checkbook, fill out their check slowly then update their check register before moving along.

I generally go 3 to 5 mph over the speed limit and will pull over if somebody wants to go faster. I don't feel the need to speed up but I don't see the point of slowing somebody else down either. It drives Mr U2C crazy, though.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know how some of the debit card transactions take so long for people ahead of me in the D'Agostino supermarket line.  That some stores, such as D'Ags and Walgreen's sometimes have only one cashier at a given time is a great pet peeve of mine.  They need to take a lesson from Whole Foods.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

patrisha #150 said:


> Ha!
> As a teenager, I learned in the same way that when I was meeting my father in town to be on time or he left without me! Only took one lesson!


I learned to not be late for business meetings when I worked for a large brown company. The GM of our facility would walk into the conference room and lock the door behind him. You had to knock to be let in. Worked very well.


----------

